# Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?



## Gandalf91 (4. Dezember 2004)

*Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*

Hallo, ich habe dieses Spiel damals schon mit einem Paladin und einem Barbaren durchgespielt. Überhaupt wähle ich meistens eine dieser Klassen. Diesmal habe ich es aber mal mit einer Zauberin probiert, bin darin aber noch sehr unerfahren. Welche Waffe gebe ich ihr am besten? Zur Zeit habe ich an guten Waffen ein Kurzschwert und einen Speer. Gruß Gandalf


----------



## _Slayer_ (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Gandalf91 am 04.12.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe dieses Spiel damals schon mit einem Paladin und einem Barbaren durchgespielt. Überhaupt wähle ich meistens eine dieser Klassen. Diesmal habe ich es aber mal mit einer Zauberin probiert, bin darin aber noch sehr unerfahren. Welche Waffe gebe ich ihr am besten? Zur Zeit habe ich an guten Waffen ein Kurzschwert und einen Speer. Gruß Gandalf




occu.


----------



## Gunter (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Gandalf91 am 04.12.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe dieses Spiel damals schon mit einem Paladin und einem Barbaren durchgespielt. Überhaupt wähle ich meistens eine dieser Klassen. Diesmal habe ich es aber mal mit einer Zauberin probiert, bin darin aber noch sehr unerfahren. Welche Waffe gebe ich ihr am besten? Zur Zeit habe ich an guten Waffen ein Kurzschwert und einen Speer. Gruß Gandalf


welchen level hat deine zauberin? welche angriffswerte haben das schwert und der speer? ich hab damals so ein spezial-teil genommen (kA wie das hieß), das hatte alle möglichen angriffsboni, also feuer, blitz, eis usw... das ging recht gut.

ansonsten rätsle ich auch rum, was ich meinem (derweil) level-10-totenbeschwörer für ne waffe geben soll... genau das macht den reiz des spiels aus, finde ich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Gandalf91 am 04.12.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe dieses Spiel damals schon mit einem Paladin und einem Barbaren durchgespielt. Überhaupt wähle ich meistens eine dieser Klassen. Diesmal habe ich es aber mal mit einer Zauberin probiert, bin darin aber noch sehr unerfahren. Welche Waffe gebe ich ihr am besten? Zur Zeit habe ich an guten Waffen ein Kurzschwert und einen Speer. Gruß Gandalf



Solltest einen Zauberstab nehmen. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil diese Stäbe entsprechende Eigenschaften haben wie z.B. mehr Mana, bessere Zauber, etc. Ist am Anfang nicht ganz so leicht, insbesondere weil einem schnell Mana ausgeht. Bei den Sprüchen nicht zu viel auf die Anfangssprüche verteilen, sondern die Punkte möglichst sparen und in einige starke Sprüche investieren und dazu dann in Verbesserungen, die für alle Zauber der Kategorie gelten.


----------



## Thunda (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				_Slayer_ am 04.12.2004 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> occu.



ich glaub nicht dass er mit dieser Aussage viel anfagen kann  (für alle nichtwissenden: occu = The Occulus = Das Auge = Unique Zauberin Waffe).
Also ich sag mal so: Im 1.Akt kann eine Zauberin noch gut mit Nahkampfwaffen rumlaufen, allerdings wirds ab dem 2.Akt deutlich schwerer für eien Zauberin in den Nahkampf zu ziehen (weil weniger Schaden und Leben gegenüber Barbaren, Paladinen usw.), hier sollte man dann ein sogenanntes Orb nehmen, das sind kleine Einhandwaffen die nur Zauberinnen benutzten können und die haben meistens nützliche Zusatzeigenschaften, wie z.B. +x zu Fertigkeiten oder + Mana usw.
Dazu nimmst du dann ein Schild mit nützlichen Eigenschaften (z.B. +xx zu allen Widerständen).

mfg


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Thunda am 04.12.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 04.12.2004 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber die orbs gibts doch erst seit LoD oder ?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				TheRealBlade am 04.12.2004 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die orbs gibts doch erst seit LoD oder ?


Rischtisch.


----------



## Gandalf91 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.12.2004 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> TheRealBlade am 04.12.2004 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Zauberin ist Stufe 13 und ich bin jetzt auf dem Weg zu Andariel. Die Punkte für die zauber habe ich leider immer gleich verteilt, werde in Zukunft aber sammeln.


----------



## Thunda (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				TheRealBlade am 04.12.2004 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die orbs gibts doch erst seit LoD oder ?



ups, mein fehler, sorry 
stimmt die orbs gibts nur in LoD, naja also dann musst wohl nen 2h zauberinnen stab nehmen der natürlich auch gute stats haben kann  und falls du später mal den Gegenstand "Geisterscherbe" (unique Messer) findest, dann kannst auch den in kombination mit einem guten schild verwenden, ist auch gut denke ich 

mfg


----------



## Baker79 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*

hm, nun ja, ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei classic aussieht (bin LoD verwöhnt  ), aber ich hatte damals 100 energie auf meiner ersten zauberin. mittlerweile tu ich, wenn überhaupt, auf max 50 energie erhöhen  . dazu nen zauberdorn http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=260 und als standart schild ne lidlose wand http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=229 . dazu noch eine harlekins krone http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=246 , 2 steine von jordan http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=122 (kurz SoJ, ziemlich wertvoll im b-net, wegen 1 skill und mana), kriegsreisender / wartraveller http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=239 und ein maras kaleidoskop http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=268 .

wegen rüstung, im b-net schwört ein großteil auf skullders zorn http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=216 , aber ich bevorzuge den schutzengel http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/expansion/itemdb/unique_display.php?itemid=217 , wegen den +max resis (da ne um rune rein und du hast auf hell mit der ausrüstung all resis +90  )

kleiner tipp noch am rande, mit der ausrüstung reichen 100 stärke voll und ganz aus. die 75 geschick für den zauberdorn noch und den rest alles auf vitalität.


----------



## Thunda (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Baker79 am 05.12.2004 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, nun ja, ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei classic aussieht (bin LoD verwöhnt  ) [...]



Wenn man diese Preisliste anschaut, sieht man, dass bis auf den SoJ alle genannten Items nur in LoD vorkommen  Und der SoJ ist im B-Net sehr teuer, also wird er da erstmal nicht rankommen (und im SP ist halt auch nur Glückssache) 

mfg


----------



## Baker79 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Thunda am 05.12.2004 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Baker79 am 05.12.2004 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ja gesagt, das ich LoD verwöhnt bin und keine ahnung hab, was von den items alles noch in classic zu finden ist, bzw. was es nur in LoD gibt.


----------



## Gandalf91 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*

[Danke für die tollen Links, ich kannte diese Seite noch nicht. Gruß Gandalf


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*

jaja, immer die LOD Gamer die mit Überpowerten LOD Items daherkommen.  

Classic ist da schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber und deshalb auch um einiges Schwieriger als LOD.

Leider gibt es aber kaum noch gute alte Classic Guides (Spielskillhilfen).
Auch die Page indiablo.de bietet da nicht mehr sehr viel.
Es gibt aber noch eine andere Spitzenpage und diese hat sogar noch Infos zu Diablo2 Classic.

Hier mal ein paar Links.
Items für Classic, Uniques und Sets.
http://d2network.gamigo.de/items/equipment.shtml

Skillbeschreibungen der Charaktere
http://d2network.gamigo.de/skills/skills.shtml

Characterguides hab ich leider keine brauchbaren mehr gefunden.
Aber in den Foren von indiablo.de und http://d2network.gamigo.de/news.php
findet Ihr genug hilfe auch zu Diablo2 Classic.

Auch an den Charakterguides die es da zu LOD gibt kann man erstmal orientieren. Jedenfalls wie man seinen Charakter ein paar Grundskills und wieso gerade die verschreibt.


----------



## Max_Power (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Diablo II - Welche Waffe für eine Zauberin?*



			
				Gandalf91 am 04.12.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe dieses Spiel damals schon mit einem Paladin und einem Barbaren durchgespielt. Überhaupt wähle ich meistens eine dieser Klassen. Diesmal habe ich es aber mal mit einer Zauberin probiert, bin darin aber noch sehr unerfahren. Welche Waffe gebe ich ihr am besten? Zur Zeit habe ich an guten Waffen ein Kurzschwert und einen Speer. Gruß Gandalf



eigentlich trägt ne Sorc gar keine waffe (zumindest keine zum zuschlagen). meist sollte ne sorc mit nem Stab rumrennen ODER ne einhandwaffe mit +skill und/oder +mana nehmen. zu selbiger passt dann der schild aus dem Sigons set, den findet man eh alle furze lang. da du aber noch am anfang bist sag ich mal: such dir im laden oder so n stab mit +feuerball oder was auchimmer momentan dein primärskill is und brat damit rum, der schlagschaden is eh banane. ne sorc sollte nicht zuschlagen. s gibt aber noch n kleinen trick für ne sehr gute gratis-waffe: der hammer der höllenschmiede aus akt 4. wenn du jemanden kennst, der dir den besorgen kann, haste n problem weniger. das ding is schön heftig für den anfang und hat keine anforderungen


----------

